# NE Ohio trout stocking



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone have any info on fall trout stockings? Medina co parks? Metroparks?

Thanks

Don


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

They stock in the spring. You can catch and release the baby steelhead on itty bitty white rooster tails. They form large packs and you’ll see the little 7 inchers jumping out of the water. Its cool


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

veterans in mentor got stocked a couple weeks ago.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

River Styx Park in Medina Co. usually receives a late fall stocking


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just stocked a bunch of Cuyahoga Lakes- Shadow, Wallace etc....Some got Coho.......


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone know what species of trout it is?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Google Coho Smolt


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

They must of put some coho in the rivers too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That sure looks like a juvenile rainbow smolt.







it is hard to tell because it is so small.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's a juvenile steelhead/rainbow for sure. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

creekcrawler said:


> That's a juvenile steelhead/rainbow for sure.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


It was like 5 inches laid out on the bucket. It didnt have too many dots on its top so i didnt think it was a rainbow. It did look like the coho smolt in the pictures on google but dunno why a coho smolt would be in ohio rivers. Prob is a rainbow. Should of kept it for the fish tank. Could of fed it eggs and watched it grow this winter.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

When they stocked coho years ago, they were sometimes hard to tell from the "hatchery" rainbows up until they reached around 2 to 3#. Researching this revealed that looking in their mouths was the best way. If I remember correctly, the steelhead had white mouths(inside!) and the cohos black.(I think I have this correct.).


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 251024
> 
> 
> Anyone know what species of trout it is?


Rainbow


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> When they stocked coho years ago, they were sometimes hard to tell from the "hatchery" rainbows up until they reached around 2 to 3#. Researching this revealed that looking in their mouths was the best way. If I remember correctly, the steelhead had white mouths(inside!) and the cohos black.(I think I have this correct.).


Cohos have white mouths, Chinook are black.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

chuckNduck said:


> Cohos have white mouths, Chinook are black.


Nope, I double checked after my post(coho/dark). Perhaps all salmon have dark? Steelhead trout are white.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hailtothetheif - Trust me, you don't want him in a tank.
He'll eat you out of house & home, outgrow the tank in a year and will require chilling in the summer. I had browns I raised from 1 1/2" fingerlings in my 150 gallon tank.
They grew so fast it was unbelievable. I was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I would release him in the river before spring. But i already threw him back. Never caught a smolt before.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Smelt are easy to catch! Small hook and a maggot!
Ohh, sorry, you said "smolt"?


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Nope, I double checked after my post(coho/dark). Perhaps all salmon have dark? Steelhead trout are white.


I should have phrased it by saying the jaw is white on coho, and black on chinook. Hence the nickname for chinook, other than King, is Black jaws. Coho can have a black tongue, but the jaw/gums are white, or a very pale grey.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

ODNR will have trout stocking schedule on the website. Most are in spring.


----------

